# Oxford Green



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Just saw an Oxford Green E46 M3...Wow, great color! A bit subdued but very nice! Would look great with the Natural Brown int.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

I'm not so into green cars myself. I actually once got a green 318i (it was my first Bimmer actually). When I look back now I wonder what the heck I was thinking.

Did you ever settle on your color, btw?

WHOOPS! Nevermind... Saw your post regarding SG. Shweet!


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Just saw an Oxford Green E46 M3...Wow, great color! A bit subdued but very nice! Would look great with the Natural Brown int. *


I agree. But I think OG/Black would be better.

VERY unique.


----------

